# Colnago Italian??



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Looking for a new frame particularly the CX-1 and/or the CLX I had a conversation with a larger retailer that had some issues as to if maybe most of if not all current Colnagos are made in Asia.. he though a lot more frames than admitted to are sourced there and that perhaps the tubing is made there and partial components like the CX-1 rear, are used on higher end frames. This was not a particular problem for me, but did raise this question again.. I have a C-50 and it was made in Italy and painted there..I would not sell this.. I do not really care but it would be a bummer if they are made for the most part by Giant and this is not admitted, or clarified in full, as I would hate to see all frames made out of Italy... just would ruin the whole thing... I hope this is not the case just saying.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Do we have to go over this again? grrr

C59, EPS and Master X light are all made in Italy. The c59 and EPS use tubing sourced from asia and the frames are assembled and painted in italy.

The C50's, Extreme Powers and early EPS's were made from italian Carbon fibre - but the company that made it for them went under AFAIK.

The Ace, CLX, CX-1, M10 etc are all made in asia...


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

ciclisto said:


> I would hate to see all frames made out of Italy... just would ruin the whole thing... I hope this is not the case just saying.


Unfortunately, its the new world order, or so it seems. To save yourself further agony, its safe to assume that only the branding and the paint finishing are Italian. Even then, for the CX-1 and CLX, etc... that is not even certain.. they are sourced and painted in Taiwan.. or even worse.. possibly China in the future as Taiwanese labor becomes unbearably expensive to foreign multinationals.

Its already ruined for me. Its common to be told to "get over it."


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

well my take on this was I first of all had no problem with some mid to low end frames being made by Giant, as the mono layup was new anyway... I just was surprised when a pretty avid dealer felt he was being misled himself.. his "ah ha!" moment was when he saw some asian stickers on an EPS frame rearend. He also knew that ATR the Ferrari/Colnago carbon source was out of business and that Asia was now the source. He questions this all and I just think If you go this route, admit it that's all..... I have seen excellent reviews of the CX-1 so the Italian design may show through just was surprised but not upset or shocked ...as was mentioned "it is the way" now. Generic stuff can be great it is just not special.
There is still the TIME frames so far.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

So your dealer is saying that EPS frames are made in Taiwan? Sounds like this dealer sells Giant frames and is trying to convince you that everything is made there.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

haydos said:


> Do we have to go over this again? grrr
> 
> C59, EPS and Master X light are all made in Italy. The c59 and EPS use tubing sourced from asia and the frames are assembled and painted in italy.
> 
> ...


----------



## marcusesq (Jan 4, 2010)

The design of the frame is whats important. Everything else is detail. IMO Ernesto Colnago designs the worlds best road bikes. Always has. If you believe he would allow his designs, which carry his signature, to be manufactured in anything other than a first class facility, you shouldn't be buying a Colnago in the first place.


----------

